# Need A Manual For A Phase Ii 225-205 Indexer



## TORQUIN (Oct 27, 2016)

I purchased the indexer but it had no manual, and I need to know how to set it up properly, and proper maintenance on it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Sandia (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris, PM me your email address and I will send it to you. I have one as well and have a copy of the manual on my computer.


----------



## Sandia (Oct 27, 2016)

Here ya go Chris, I decided to go ahead and post it on the thread. Hope it is what you need.


----------



## TORQUIN (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the post, but no, those aren't it. I need instructions for the more complicated 225-205, which looks like this.



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## KMoffett (Oct 28, 2016)

I have one of those too. And no manual.  I tried a Google search, and thought I scored one. But Malwarebytes blocked the download. Malwarebytes isn't always correct, so maybe someone else can try.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/16WubAgiYNCBupmJjg50fQHkiNJoy-oQFqGTMjWbeiaE/edit


----------



## Sandia (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, we tried anyway. Can't help you on that one.


----------



## TORQUIN (Nov 1, 2016)

I believe I tried that one but it wanted me to sign up for stuff and began to look a bit hinky, so I backed out of it.

Chris


----------



## GunMonkey (Sep 19, 2017)

Did you ever come up with a manual?  I could use it as well.  Mine is missing the 2 front nuts that retain the collets.  Anybody know where these can be found or have dimensions on them?   Are they both identical?   Thanks.


----------



## midnight30products (Jan 24, 2019)

I know this is a bit late. Here is the manual straight from Phase 2 (aka Phase 2 plus). I requested this and I received it attached to an email less than 4 minutes later. If the rest of their customer service is like this I am sold on their product offering. Understand their tools are still middle grade import, but this unit seems to be well built and mine indexes smoothly.


----------



## TORQUIN (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for posting this. I did not think of contacting the company as I figured, being the "middle grade import" kind of company, as you put it, they'd never even respond. Hearing this, though, gives me hope and I will look closer at their products in the future because of that customer service example.

Thanks,
Chris


----------

